# Swollen anal area



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

I got home from school today, and noticed that Zoey was constipated. She was doing the poo squat repeatedly, with nothing coming out. She also had some poo stuck to her fur (which is usually a sign that her poo is really hard and she's heading toward constipation). I cleaned the poo off her butt in the bathtub, and noticed that her anal area is swollen. She also still smells although I got most of the poo off her fur (I didn't want to scrub her too hard because her little bum looked red and sore). I called the vet half an hour ago, and the receptionist told me to wait and see what happens until tomorrow, and that it could just be from the constipation. The vet closed 4 minutes ago, and I am worrying!

She thinks maybe the anal glands need to be expressed, in which case I should bring Zoey in "sometime this week". 

Should I be panicking? If it is the anal glands needing to be expressed, will she be okay waiting until tomorrow? 

Has anyone had their baby have a swollen anus from constipation that went down by itself when the constipation stopped? 

Should I be taking her to the after-hours vet tonight?

Grrr... last thing I needed right now was another baby health problem. :bysmilie: 

*panic*

She never wants to drink enough water when she's playing, and sometimes gets constipated. I also just switched her from Gastro Prescription Diet back to Evo.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you given her canned pumpkin? It is supposed to help with constipation. If you don't have any, I'd go out and buy it and give it to her. If she's not feeling better, I'd take her to the vet.


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

I've never heard of that, but I actually HAVE some canned pumpkin in the cupboard.

She has meds for constipation. I will definitely bring her in to the vet tomorrow. She did poop today though. Although the anal area is still swollen. I have also been syringe-ing water into her mouth regularly, as when she is constipated for some reason she doesn't ever drink enough. 

Thanks.

She doesn't seem to be in pain, she is running around and playing with her brother and sister. Vet said I could try a warm, wet compress too, if she has any discomfort. 

I get all worked up about everything, but you know, they're my babies...

I will definitely bring her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

If your vet finds that her anal glands need expressing, ask to be shown how to do it yourself! She may have a tendency to need expressing. It's easy to do and saves on vets visits. You won't have to wait until she is uncomfortable in the future. Also, dogs who have impacted gland usually 'scoot' their butts on the floor.

good luck :wub: mary anna herk and theena


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

By all means get the vet to show you how to express the glands yourself--mine did readily. It takes only a second and should be checked regularly as some need this more often than others. Hope your baby is well really fast!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Some dogs do really well with the canned pumpkin (plain, not pie filling) or sweet potatoes and never need their anal glands expressed. She might just need a little more fiber in her diet.


----------

